

Google to Android Hardware Manufacturers: Be Generic - glhaynes
http://thesmallwave.com/google-to-hardware-manufacturers-be-generic

======
drivebyacct
Started out with potential and then the author quickly put Steve Jobs' junk in
their mouth. The notion that you can only manufacture successful products by
controlling both the software and the hardware is not just silly, it's
empirically denied.

What a waste of a good submission headline.

